# 2013 Halloween/Autumn item sightings



## Hauntiholik

It's getting to be that time of year again. Stores are starting to put out their Fall items and it won't be long until the Halloween stuff goes out too.

Post your store sightings here!!!

Make sure you tell everyone what store you saw the items at and pictures would be a great help!


----------



## BobbyA

*Pose-N-Stay skeletons*

Brandon Fl had at least a pallet of Pose-N-Stay skeletons for $38.99 ea. 
Reasonable to assume other stores have or will soon get them also.
These went pretty fast last year.


----------



## MommaMoose

Our Hobby Lobby had started putting out their fall candles and leaves out in the middle of June. Haven't really seen any true Halloween items except for the few (5) bolts of fabric that they had.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Pumpkin5 posted this in the "Unstructured Thoughts - What Are You Thinking Now? " thread.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Hey Peeps! I just got an email update from Grandinroad...looks like that Halloween spirit is in the air.....http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven Yay!!!


----------



## DandyBrit

For any UK haunters reading this thread I went in my local Wilkinsons store today and in their garden section they had some larger than life black plastic/resin skulls for just under 10 pounds. If anyone has a Wilko's nearby they are worth checking out to see what you think. I was going to see if they reduce them later in the summer - I don't think our average Mundane around here will be buying them.


----------



## awokennightmare

I've heard Garden Ridge has all their Halloween stuff out already. I'm on vacation so I can't check, but when I get back I will stop in and see what they have.


----------



## Jack Mac

BobbyA said:


> Brandon Fl had at least a pallet of them for $38.99 ea.
> Reasonable to assume other stores have or will soon get them also.
> These went pretty fast last year.


That is great to hear! I missed out on them last year. You wouldn't have the item number for any chance?


----------



## jdubbya

Was at Michaels a couple weeks ago and they had Halloween ribbon on an end cap near the seasonal stuff. Also had crows, owls and some fall foliage out.


----------



## Jack Mac

Stopped by Costco today and picked up 3 of their 60" skeletons. They got 2 pallets in yesterday, one pallet already gone and the second one had about 3/4 left. They are $37.99 each and the item number is #988565. This was at the Raleigh store for those in the triangle area. They said that they might get a second shipment in mid to late August. These are my first skellies and I couldn't be happier with them. If I see them next month at Costco, I will probably pick up a couple more. It's funny the looks I got while I was heading to the check out lanes with these guys in my cart. A lady did a full 360 around the moving cart while I was walking, I just had to smile.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Jack Mac said:


> Stopped by Costco today and picked up 3 of their 60" skeletons. They got 2 pallets in yesterday, one pallet already gone and the second one had about 3/4 left. They are $37.99 each and the item number is #988565.


They're at the Orlando location, too! Well, at least they had them a few days ago...


----------



## Jack Mac

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> They're at the Orlando location, too! Well, at least they had them a few days ago...


Is that the one on OBT South or the one in Winter Park?


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Jack Mac said:


> Is that the one on OBT South or the one in Winter Park?


OBT South


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Dammit, I don't have a Costco membership..... Come on Walgreens....


----------



## Blackrose1978

Wal-Mart will be setting up Halloween starting Aug 10th!!! And that should be for all Wal-Marts!! I plan on sneaking peeks as soon as I see boxes in the back.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Michael's is starting to put out the first of the Halloween decorations.

Sparkly garland, witch potion bottles, metal signs, black glitter candelabras, witch potion bottles, small wooden painted boxes with wording (potions, hexes and curses) and vintage looking ornaments for your halloween tree.


----------



## thanosstar

michaels and dollar tree in cedar rapids iowa have started putting out things here


----------



## Death's Door

Was at Yankee Candle on Saturday to pick up some candles and they have their fall scents out on display. When I got to the cash register, they were handing out a promotional for the "2013 Boney Bunch" that was going on display on August 3rd.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey Peeps, I just received an email from Grandinroad on a couple new Halloween props they just introduced. The vintage ghosts look good. I like the different size eyes. Check them out....
http://www.grandinroad.com/hanging-...549744?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=4


----------



## Hairazor

P5, I love the Vintage Bride.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, she is cool...I sort of thought the Beetlejuice figure said some inappropriate things...I mean for TOT age kids...it was funny for adults and just like the movie character. (and I am by no means a prude, but...)


----------



## Copchick

Pat Catan's was putting things out, mostly smaller stuff. I'll bet by the weekend they'll have it all out.


----------



## RWB

It looks like Dollar tree has at least updated their website. Getting closer.

http://www.dollartree.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&keyword=halloween


----------



## matrixmom

You know no one who has a membership??



CrazedHaunter said:


> Dammit, I don't have a Costco membership..... Come on Walgreens....


----------



## RWB

Burlington Coat Factory (Indiana).

Nothing major but one display of ceramic or like painted plaster of paris skeleton characters, pumpkins and ghosts.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

matrixmom said:


> You know no one who has a membership??


Matrix, I just went and got one and bought 4 skeletons. They had led candles there too, but nothing else halloween yet.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Party City has started putting stuff out!


----------



## awokennightmare

I've been to a few stores, but not a lot of product yet. It's getting close though!


----------



## Bobinhouston

the dollar stores in Houston have some stuff out already. I cleaned them out of all the black crows they had....and they look great. remember these places as, of course the stuff is cheap, but you can make great finds here to accessorize your props/costumes/scenes.


----------



## Georgeb68

Just at Michaels today, they had halloween skulls( which I bought to put on a tombstone) , car able pumpkins and halloween village!....it's coming!


----------



## MrGrimm

Hey gang! Up here in Quebec I've seen Dollarama putting out their stuff and I just bought another 39$ posable skeleton at CostCo...


----------



## Troll Wizard

Just saw in last Sunday's ads that Jo Ann Fabrics has not only Fall/Harvest out, but also Halloween and Christmas in decor as well as fabrics.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Big Lots store in our town had Halloween things displayed in more than one area yesterday. Looks as if there will be more to come as well.


----------



## MrGrimm

Can also confirm that the Michael's up here in QC has their lot out! Sppoky Town Village 2013 collection is out too


----------



## RWB

Just bought 10 of the halloween spiders from Dollar Tree. Also available were the rats and new to me were some bats (not impressed with the bats). Manager expected the bloody hands and feet sometime this week.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Was in Walgreens today getting stuff and saw some Fall/Halloween candy out on display for purchase!


----------



## DandyBrit

I am so jealous of the stores you have over there - in the UK I will have to wait until September at least (and I'm probably being over-anticipatory there)


----------



## Spooky1

Saw a coming in September sign for a Spirit store the other day.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Our local Big Lots finally have started to put out their Fall and Halloween decor items. It's about time!


----------



## SMR

Well, the Party City in Indy was putting out their costume clearance the other day. Not much to choose from really this year. Found the bats and spiders at the dollar store but couldn't find anyone who knew when the rest would be in. I hope they send back the severed ears/eyes/fingers again. I ran out of fingers and really need some for a tombstone I'm building.


----------



## Manon

Michaels in Los Angeles is full out with Hallowe'en. I'm going to head over to CostCo today to see if they have skellies in. Something tells me I'm either too early or too late!!!


----------



## madmomma

Michaels on Long Island in full swing with Halloween. Other stores nearby are eeking their products out too. Still waiting for Big Lots but last year, their stuff was junk and expensive. Too bad. Can never find skulls at Walgreens - Michaels has them for $9.99 but not too bad if you have a 40% off coupon.


----------



## Binkini77

I first noticed the Costco skeletons about two weeks ago, here in PA. Since I have gone back 3 times for a total of 6. I left the last one there this evening. 
Earlier I was thinking 4 wasn't enough. And wished I bought more. There were only a handful left a few days ago and I didn't see them yesterday.

I got a tip from my mom saying they were stashed back by the bread.


----------



## RWB

SMR said:


> Well, the Party City in Indy was putting out their costume clearance the other day. Not much to choose from really this year. Found the bats and spiders at the dollar store but couldn't find anyone who knew when the rest would be in. I hope they send back the severed ears/eyes/fingers again. I ran out of fingers and really need some for a tombstone I'm building.


Hit the dollar store again yesterday and yes indeed the eyes, ears, fingers, creepy cloth, and hands were out for purchase.


----------



## Spooklights

Went to the local Strip Mall to get a cup of coffee this morning, and the Spirit Halloween sign was up. Yay!


----------



## jackg

Which Michaels? The one at 11260 Olympic Blvd??


----------



## jackg

Which dollar store?


----------



## Manon

Jackg - I've been to the Michael's in Burbank and Encino. So far they are fully stocked. I imagine the one in Culver City is the same.


----------



## jdubbya

There is a Halloween store setting up in our local mall. I'm guessing it's a spirit store but there is no signage, which they usually have so it might be something different. Party city is putting stuff out and there were a ton of boxes unopened in the back area chock full of stuff.


----------



## madmomma

I'm surprised I haven't seen a Halloween Store set up near me on Long Island but I nabbed a couple of Costco 60" skellys for $38. Not bad. If they're not sold out and I find a few extra "prop" dollars by this weekend, may get more...


----------



## Copchick

Petsmart has Halloween costumes and toys for your pooches.


----------



## jdubbya

Copchick said:


> Petsmart has Halloween costumes and toys for your pooches.


I saw those yesterday. Loving the strap-on jockey outfit. Might have to try one of these on Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

jdubbya said:


> I saw those yesterday. Loving the strap-on jockey outfit. Might have to try one of these on Roxy!


Excuse me? Oh wait, you mean your dog:googly:


----------



## Cat_Bones

HA! my dog's name is Roxy too!!

the local Michael's had halloween stuff out my mom wouldn't stop laughing at me as i ran around the store squealing lol


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> Excuse me? Oh wait, you mean your dog:googly:


Yes, I seriously debated about using the phrase "strap-on" and your name in the same sentence.


----------



## WickedOne1414

As stated in another thread...

Walgreens has candy out already.
fast summer!


----------



## Death's Door

WickedOne1414 said:


> As stated in another thread...
> 
> Walgreens has candy out already.
> fast summer!


Oh Hell! I will never keep my body from overexpanding now!


----------



## WickedOne1414

Death's Door said:


> Oh Hell! I will never keep my body from overexpanding now!


That's OK... consider it prepping for Xmas cookies.


----------



## jackg

My local Rite Aid has Halloween Candy out, but no decor... YET!


----------



## goneferal

*Snow Globe Madness*

Rot posted this gem on his blog: http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2013/08/the-globe.html

I picked one up after work yesterday. I LOVE it.


----------



## gruesome

*Spirit halloween getting ready*

I passed one of the closed circuit citys in colorado springs yesterday and saw a bunch of shipping containers outside. Must mean spirit halloween is getting ready soon......although ill be making all my additions this year its another sign halloween is coming up fast.......im sure ill still stop in to look around though


----------



## kauldron

Spirit Halloween storefronts are going up in the Ohio Valley. They aren't open yet but this is almost a month before they set up last year. Party City is putting out their Halloween decorations and candy and novelties now. I'm sure Wal-Mart and Target are close behind. Does anyone else think this is getting started a little too soon? I hate to see Halloween rushed then when 10-31 finally gets here people won't be excited for it.


----------



## MommaMoose

Other than the Pumpkin (Spirit Store) going up, Dollar Tree and Big Lots not much is out around here.


----------



## goneferal

I just got this at Home Goods!


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet ^


----------



## Lambchop

Portland, Oregon and metro: Spirit Halloween is loading up and decorating stores and Michael's is fully stocked!


----------



## Spooky1

Spooky Town display at Michael's


----------



## Spooky1

Home Goods has some of their Halloween stuff out.


----------



## MommaMoose

They finally put a sign up saying that the Spirit store here will open on the 30th of August.


----------



## Halloween Gamer

Sam's Club had a small section of Halloween candy and some decor; mostly lights but a start. Holding out for the Spirit store opening at the end of the month.


----------



## Dulcet Jones

The local Dollarama and DollarTree stores are gradually putting things out around here. I also noticed a small section of aisle in a Pharma Plus store that was dedicated to halloween items.


----------



## Troll Wizard

A lot of the Rite Aid stores will put out candy they have stocked for Halloween, mainly the "Fun Size" type candies. They do this because of parents buying candy for their kids since most schools now don't offer candy for purchase either by machines or their school stores. Sometimes I stock up on these bags just because they are plentiful and have a good selection to choose from. 

Don't worry....the candy will still be good when Halloween comes around. Most retail stores start getting their Halloween candy supplies in early June and sit on it till it time to put it out on the shelves. Shoot....most retail stores of any kind that sell candy, have already started getting in some Christmas candy as well. :jol:


----------



## Death's Door

I was at the AC Moore in my area and they already have 40% off on their Halloween items. I picked up some things for the Pokeno Halloween Party that I have every year with the ladies.


----------



## Manon

I am REALLY going to have to find a Home Goods in my area after seeing those photos!


----------



## Death's Door

I forgot to mention that while I was in AC Moore and cruising the isles, I came across candles that look like the PVC candles that have the melted wax and looked antiqued that we as well as other websites have been making. I almost took offense to this but decided to look at the positive side - we are creating props/ideas for the manufacturers to produce for people that can't make them. Therefore, we are boosting the Halloween economy and trends. 

I know the negative is that we are not making any money from it and someone is borrowing our ideas but I feel we are the pioneers of the haunting community. 

To keep on track, I did visit the Walgreens in my area and no Halloween stuff out yet. Once they get rid of the backpacks and school stuff next week, they should be displaying their skellies and other Halloween goodies.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Just found the Spirit location here in Salem, Oregon and they have an opening date of Sept. 5th! Yah Hoo! That date is just around the corner! Can't wait to see if they have anything new to look at this year. Last year as I stated they didn't have any kind of coffins to sell. Which I thought was really weird!


----------



## Copchick

Was in Wally World today and they just started to put out their 'ween stuff.


----------



## MommaMoose

Was in our Kroger (grocery store) tonight and they have their small section of Halloween out. Had some really nice melamine plates with matching bowls, serving bowls and platters. Not to mention some cool kitchen towels and pot holders. Then the standard cheap masks and glowy things for the ToTs. I got some really cool plastic wine goblets that they had.


----------



## Lambchop

Spirit store opened on Friday in Milwaukie, Oregon. Went there today.


----------



## DandyBrit

In the UK PoundWorldExpress are getting their stuff on the shelves next week - they will probably be the first around here. Frankly I'm gobsmacked that anyone is that early in the UK.


----------



## strynite

Lowes has inflatables, lights, fog machines, a light up spider and a few other items. You can view them online too.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Our local Menards have there hallowing props out


----------



## MommaMoose

Has anyone else noticed that the stuff from Halloween Express is the same stuff from Oriental Trading? Found out today that the store that I thought was going to be a Spirit store is actually a Halloween Express so I went online to see what was in store for us. Thinking I am going to stick to Oriental Trading, better prices.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Went to our local Lowe's today for some supplies and noticed in their gardening section that they now stocking ceramic pumpkins. They are coated so they can be used outside as well as in. These pumpkins have faces and have an opening in the back big enough for placing a good sized candle inside. They are colored a somewhat darker orange and they have different styled faces on them. 

That's about it for them right now on Halloween decor, but it's a start. I have a feeling that their big push will be for Christmas as it was last year. They only had a small area about 4 to 6 foot display for Halloween decor. Maybe this year it will be bigger.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Hey, can anyone let me know if they start to see the monster cereals in at Target?


----------



## Manon

I have never been to Home Goods....before last night. 

I may have gone a little overboard, but damn, I had fun!!!


----------



## DandyBrit

Pootled into Sainsburys and Asda over here - their stuff should be in in the next couple of weeks


----------



## dommyboy

Alaska is making the quick transition. still waiting for our spirit stores to open but the leaves are changing colors rapidly/dying/falling. Snow within a month...


----------



## FastEddie33

Uncle Steed said:


> Hey, can anyone let me know if they start to see the monster cereals in at Target?


Yes, please let us all know!!..Can't wait to get them all this year!!


----------



## Death's Door

The CVS in my area started to put out their Halloween bags of candy, FrankenBerry and Booberry cereal. Waiting for them to put out Count Chocula (my fav). Did pick up the Russell Stover orange marshmallow pumpkins (also my fav).


----------



## Death's Door

Almost forgot - was a Barnes and Noble on Saturday and picked up Martha Stewart's 2013 Halloween edition magazine.


----------



## Manon

I picked it up yesterday! Thank Maude, it's full of new stuff. It's not very big, but there's no ads (except back cover).


----------



## MommaMoose

Also picked it up but haven't had a chance to go through it. Nice to know that there is new stuff and not just a rehash of the old stuff.


----------



## Manon

I think the higher-ups at Martha Inc. heard how disappointed everyone was with the constant rehashes - selling us the same ideas over and over again. Hopefully they'll continue to up their game.


----------



## goneferal

I just saw the same life size skeletons that Costco had at Fred Meyer. They are selling for $80! that's more than twice what I paid.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Stuff at Lowes


----------



## Hauntiholik

I liked the pumpkin

IMG_1260.mp4 Video by Hauntiholik | Photobucket


----------



## Troll Wizard

You know Haunti...that's the same amount of space they had last year in the stores. A couple of years ago the had at least 12ft or so of space dedicated to Halloween. It's really disappointing to see them scale back to this now. But at least it's something!

That means the rest of the space used is for Christmas, which they are usually stocking just around the corner, I'm sure!

Since we are talking about displays....Our local Spirit store opened for business yesterday! Ya Hoo!


----------



## MommaMoose

Kroger had 2 of the 5 ft. skeletons in their Halloween section tonight. They look a little better than the Walmart ones but about the same as the ones from Target and Walgreens. The only problem was they were priced at $69.99


----------



## Death's Door

Our local ShopRite food store had the carmel/peanut apples in the front of the store as soon as you walk in. I picked me up a 3 pack. Yes!


----------



## Death's Door

So dissappointed with the Dollar General and Dollar Tree in our area. I went into each one (they are only a few stores away from each other) and they are just getting ready to put up Halloween items. Sheesh!


----------



## Troll Wizard

So I was just in the Spirit store in our area on Friday, and they had the Jumping Spiders listed on sale for 49.99 down from the 79.99 they usually sell it at. For those who are wanting to add this to their haunt, you might check it out if you have a store close by. (Hopefully it's not just a local sale at our store only.)


----------



## MrGrimm

Checked out the new Target store that opened up here in Montreal. A lot of Halloween stuff, but the biggest disappointment by far has to be that there are NO MONSTER CEREALS!!!! No Frankenberry, no BooBerry, No FruitBrute, no Yummy Mummy and especially no COUNT CHOCULA!

I am pissed... if I may say so!


----------



## Troll Wizard

Walgreen's in my area have gotten in the General Mills Halloween or Monster cereals in stock as of this week as they finally got out their Halloween decor out for sale.

Also, I checked out the Spirit store again in my area and I have to say that this year I'm not impressed. I had the time to really see what they had in stock and most of their props are dealing with Zombies or Clowns. Which I think both have their run, I'm kind of getting tired of it really! Hardly anything from classic scary movies or things that would really make on jump. 

I think I will pull out some old Hammer DVDs to watch tonight!


----------



## deadSusan

It looks like there are some disappointing stores out there. Kind of makes you want to open up your own!


----------



## madmomma

Very few Halloween stores on Long Island; not like the past few years. Party City is overpriced. Anyone catch the posable skeleton Fright Catalog is selling??? $100 - you can almost buy a bucky for that! I got three for under $40 from Costco (they sold out quickly) and Target but even junky skulls are expensive. Walgreens is no better this year - plastic skulls for $6 and they're small. Ugh.


----------



## [email protected]

Hey Madmomma, I've seen some Halloween stores setting up here on L.I. Most aren't opened for business yet, but I went into one in the Home Depot plaza in Hempstead (across the parking lot from Chuck-E-Cheese) and it was full of surprisingly reasonable stuff. Mainly costumes, but they were above average quality at very low prices. I'm fairly sure they're overstock from previous years (based on characters like Johnny Depp's Mad Hatter) but there were a good number of deluxe costumes (the ones in garment bags) priced around $35. I was impressed. I can't say what the women's area looked like since I didn't browse thru that section. I've already got 3costumes on order thru Frightener's Entertainment, so I didn't buy anything (except a humongous blonde Afro wig that I couldn't resist).


----------



## Troll Wizard

madmomma said:


> Very few Halloween stores on Long Island; not like the past few years. Party City is overpriced. Anyone catch the posable skeleton Fright Catalog is selling??? $100 - you can almost buy a bucky for that! I got three for under $40 from Costco (they sold out quickly) and Target but even junky skulls are expensive. Walgreens is no better this year - plastic skulls for $6 and they're small. Ugh.


Walgreens was advertising in their sales flyer this week, about a possible skeleton for $39.99 and it ends on Saturday.


----------



## madmomma

[email protected] said:


> Hey Madmomma, I've seen some Halloween stores setting up here on L.I. Most aren't opened for business yet, but I went into one in the Home Depot plaza in Hempstead (across the parking lot from Chuck-E-Cheese) and it was full of surprisingly reasonable stuff. Mainly costumes, but they were above average quality at very low prices. I'm fairly sure they're overstock from previous years (based on characters like Johnny Depp's Mad Hatter) but there were a good number of deluxe costumes (the ones in garment bags) priced around $35. I was impressed. I can't say what the women's area looked like since I didn't browse thru that section. I've already got 3costumes on order thru Frightener's Entertainment, so I didn't buy anything (except a humongous blonde Afro wig that I couldn't resist).


Thanks for the update Stari3oy2 Out here in Suffolk, outside of Spencers, only one Halloween City open in Riverhead. I'm not giving up hope. Will have to drive into Nassau and check things out!


----------



## Death's Door

Troll Wizard said:


> So I was just in the Spirit store in our area on Friday, and they had the Jumping Spiders listed on sale for 49.99 down from the 79.99 they usually sell it at. For those who are wanting to add this to their haunt, you might check it out if you have a store close by. (Hopefully it's not just a local sale at our store only.)


After out Make & Take meeting on Saturday, I stopped by the Spirit store and picked up the jumping spider. With my coupon, I got the spider for 39.00. :jol: They even had them displayed so you could push the buttons to see how they work. I did pick up the "step pad" for the spider so I can set it up and if anyone walks on the pad, it will activate the spider. An employee was there and told me that it needs to be weighed down both in the front and the back because of the spring action.


----------



## MrGrimm

Yep, I too picked up the jumping spider at my not-so-local Spirit store. I was hesitating on picking up a static zombie and the manager saw me, walks over an offers me a static zombie prop from last season at 50% off... uh yeah!

Walked out happy


----------



## Hairazor

^ Score!


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## madmomma

Finally caught a 22" cauldron, $14.99 on sale at Halloween City. Probably could have done better, but no one on Long Island had this size. Flicker Flame Lights too at Target on sale $9/string of 10.


----------



## madmomma

Sorry about the photo, am not used to uploading and get a little confused over which of the following (Photobucket) tags I should use to "insert image" (not video)
Email & IM 
Direct 
HTML 
HTML thumb 
IMG 
IMG thumb
I'll check on another thread.


----------



## RoxyBlue

madmomma said:


> Sorry about the photo, am not used to uploading and get a little confused over which of the following (Photobucket) tags I should use to "insert image" (not video)
> Email & IM
> Direct
> HTML
> HTML thumb
> IMG
> IMG thumb
> I'll check on another thread.


You can use either the direct link or the IMG code, but the settings you have in your Photobucket account determine how you have to insert the image. See this thread for help:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35117


----------



## madmomma

RoxyBlue said:


> You can use either the direct link or the IMG code, but the settings you have in your Photobucket account determine how you have to insert the image. See this thread for help:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35117


Thanks Roxy! Easy enough


----------

